# Hi! Extremely new, but extremely excited.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! It's definitely a great place to learn, here. You always read little tidbits of information that you never knew, even if you've been around horses a long time. Never hesitate to ask quiestions!


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

it sucks you have to drive so far away. where are you located?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well welcome and congrats on lessons and your progress so far!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Your enthusiasum is a tonic to the ears of any horse person who might not be appreciating their good fortune to be around horses all they want.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for the welcome. 

I live in Toronto, and my barn is about an hour away in Brantford. Coming back into the city usually takes a little longer, so I look at about three hours of driving. My coach is highly recommended so it's worth the drive but I do wish her barn was closer!

Had my first two(!) falls today. First time, the horse spooked at his own poop in the arena and obviously I wasn't expecting it, since he's trotted past his own poop in every lesson. Second time, it turns out my girth wasn't tight enough so my saddle slid off. My butt is bruised, but my ego is still intact. It was a great lesson otherwise and I'm excited for my next one! Sadly I have to wait until the 19th.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Meatos said:


> Had my first two(!) falls today. First time, the horse spooked at his own poop in the arena and obviously I wasn't expecting it, since he's trotted past his own poop in every lesson. Second time, it turns out my girth wasn't tight enough so my saddle slid off. My butt is bruised, but my ego is still intact. It was a great lesson otherwise and I'm excited for my next one! Sadly I have to wait until the 19th.


I'm glad you're okay!

Don't you know, poop can be VERY scary. It changes the colour of their coats and it appears without warning! They never see it coming.. it creeps up on them. One moment they are rounding a corner, the next time there's this big ol pile there! How did it get there?? Ohh the boogey monsters of course..

:lol: Welcome to horses, they are goofy like that. And I was kidding above, haha. 

Hugs, falling is a part of riding. No worries, just make sure to triple check all your tack


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm glad you're okay!
> 
> Don't you know, poop can be VERY scary. It changes the colour of their coats and it appears without warning! They never see it coming.. it creeps up on them. One moment they are rounding a corner, the next time there's this big ol pile there! How did it get there?? Ohh the boogey monsters of course..
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, all good! Landed on my bum the second time, which knocked the wind out of me and I was sore for awhile, but no worse for the wear. I didn't even think the saddle sliding off would be a possibility - lesson learned!!!

You're right, poop is so scary...it cannot be trusted!!! I'll never look at a poop the same way again...


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Reading this made me chuckle. Once I tried getting on my horse, foot in stirrup, hoisted myself up and the whole saddle slid right over and I went falling. Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

